# Eos M and yn 603 triggers question



## notsosem (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been meaning to "side-grade" from my 600d to an eos m for quite some time now and I just wanted to ask if my 603s(which have served me well in the rare occasions I do portrait work) will be compatible with an eos m. 

Is there anybody here who can help me out with this?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 7, 2014)

notsosem said:


> I've been meaning to "side-grade" from my 600d to an eos m for quite some time now and I just wanted to ask if my 603s(which have served me well in the rare occasions I do portrait work) will be compatible with an eos m.
> 
> Is there anybody here who can help me out with this?



A Canon hot shoe is a Canon hot shoe. They'll work fine, though I preferred the the flexibility of the 622s before I switched to the RT system.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2014)

My RF-602's work perfectly on my EOS-M.


----------



## notsosem (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you so much! I was a bit concerned since i didn't want to have to buy the whole package with the 90ex just to trigger my flashes, you know since the m has no pop up. Thanks again.


----------

